# preseed & miscarriage



## makeithappen

id been ttc for 5 months, on the 5th month i joined bnb & read loads of positive stories about using preseed & how so many people got their bfp first cycle using it. so i used it too & wow there is was.... the :bfp:!!!! sadly as you know this ended in a mmc. since then ive been reading back on some of the threads about preseed & ive noticed a few other bfp's that were helped along by preseed ended in mc too. is there a connection???

im thinking of using it again this cycle but im worried incase it had something to do with my miscarriage.


----------



## lolly25

Sorry for you loss x 
Can i ask what is pre seed???


----------



## makeithappen

its a sperm friendly lubricant that helps the little swimmer reach the egg. google it & read some of the sucess stories. i do believe it works, well i think it did for me anyhow but im just worried about wat it does after the bfp!!


----------



## roseanne

I don't know about this product specifically, but i have heard that fertility treatments in general can result in a higher than average m/c level, but it is not that they are _causing_ miscarriage; rather, they are moving you along the spectrum from not conceiving to conceiving. I know that it's not easy to see a miscarriage as a step in the right direction! But that could be what is going on here. I have read on these boards that MMC (which I am currently dealing with) is often the result of a hormonal imbalance. If you have irregular periods, or if your mother or sisters have a history of repeated miscarriage, you might consider looking into whether you have a hormone imbalance that can be treated.

And if you don't have any indication of a hormone problem, this miscarriage may just be a fluke. I plan to investigate everything I can before trying again (I had 2 miscarriages this year, though the first was from rupture of membranes at 4 weeks, so that's not exactly a pattern). Good luck.


----------



## sk100

Hi
I have been looking for info on this myself. However, as 25% of conceptions end in MC anyway, I think it will be difficult to isolate preseed as a cause. I did use it but externally the month I conceived. I think I will be giving anything unnatural a miss next time I TTC though.


----------



## ellie

just to say that i used preseed when ttc and i am due to give birth any day now and all is fine with this one (after a previous m/c with no explanation). I remember reading some theory that it might help more 'abnormal' sperm reach the egg than they otherwise would, but there is no evidence of that (and they wouldnt be able to fertilise the egg anyway) i'd say that it is probably only best used if you really need a lubricant anyway (obviously cervical mucous is best). Really good luck :hugs:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hi All!
I had a mm/c in September. I did not use preseed. I am now using it and am currently in my TWW. I don't think preeseed had anything to do with. A lot of women miscarry. I have had two cycles since my mm/c in sept. The first cycle I did not use preseed, but this time I decided to try it. My Dr. told me even if I don't need it it won't hurt. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

thanks hopeful! thats just wat i needed to hear! i _really_ wanna use it cos it worked for us last time but with having the mmc i thought i shouldnt! think im gona give it another go, will let u know how i get on. keep me posted on your news too. x


----------



## mrscookie

Hey hun I saw this and wanted to have a say, which is, the one and only time I used preseed, we became pregnant and went to full term. I never read there was any connection between pre seed and miscarriage, I think if there was the product would be pulled from the shelves.

I hope it is just coincidence cos I intend on using this stuff again next time.
xxxxxx so sorry for your loss


----------



## makeithappen

melbo *thanks alot* for your say! im beginning to feel so much more positive about ttc this month & about giving preseed another go!!


----------



## CurlySue

No connection. There is no active ingredient in Pre-seed which would cause a miscarriage. If there was then it would not be on sale.


----------



## mrscookie

makeithappen said:


> melbo *thanks alot* for your say! im beginning to feel so much more positive about ttc this month & about giving preseed another go!!

 
:hugs: no problem at all hun, and good luck!!

xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck darl. We used concieveplus which is similar, as we had an MMC at 10 weeks. I am so doubtful there could be any connection we will be using it again when we start ttc. :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

well ive decided to use it again this cycle....infact we did last night (tmi) lol! so hoping & prayin it works this month! gl everyone! xx


----------



## remiandlulu

makeithappen said:


> well ive decided to use it again this cycle....infact we did last night (tmi) lol! so hoping & prayin it works this month! gl everyone! xx

I know this thread was in 2009 but just curious what your results were! See that you are expecting again too. We conceived first cycle with preseed and I'm only 4 weeks. Terribly concerned about a mc as this is my first pg not sure what to expect!


----------



## Leikela

remiandlulu,

Preseed absorbs into the body and is out of your system way before implantation occurs. There is no logical explanation on why it would cause miscarriage. You are safe!


----------

